# Bumblebee taking off



## Judobreaker (Sep 8, 2012)

Well this might be my coolest insect shot so far (at least in my own opinion).
This bumblebee decided to take off just as I decided to press the shutter.
This is an uncropped photo.








No amount of planning will ever replace dumb luck.


----------



## sb5901 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow! Really wow!!!


----------



## Bynx (Sep 8, 2012)

Just dumb luck produced an incredible shot. Well done or should I say pretty lucky.


----------



## Judobreaker (Sep 9, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Just dumb luck produced an incredible shot. Well done or should I say pretty lucky.



A bit of both I guess.
The shot itself is ok, the fact that he just started flying is pretty dumb luck. xD


----------



## imagesliveon (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice shot indeed!!


----------



## bunadski (Sep 9, 2012)

Cool!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh lucky you!
Such a good photo - you have every reason to be happy and proud of this one!!!


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 19, 2012)

That pic just looks great!


----------



## ztekneq (Oct 3, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 3, 2012)

Exif?

I think you needed to shoot this at 1/30,000 sec. 

LOL


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 3, 2012)

Way cool! Great capture


----------



## CelticWolf1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice shot!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice! Now you just need to train some more bee's, so you can do that consistently!


----------



## Judobreaker (Oct 4, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Exif?
> 
> I think you needed to shoot this at 1/30,000 sec.
> 
> LOL



f/16
1/250
ISO 500

The wings are still blurred, I think 1/30,000 would freeze wing motion too. 




cgipson1 said:


> Nice! Now you just need to train some more bee's, so you can do that consistently!



Now there's an interesting new career path for me...


----------



## greybeard (Oct 4, 2012)

That shot is about as good as it gets!


----------

